

Ask HN: How do you see the future of the internet? - gaia-forming

I'd would be unwise to assume that the internet is going to stay the way it is. Alan Kay tells us that if we want to know what the future is going to be like, we need to create it.<p>However, to create it, we need to have a vision about how the internet is going to be like.<p>How do you see the future of the internet?<p>~*~<p>I'll start. I see that all information flows are going to be open. Anything on any website can be read and written, commented on, and processed, in a completely decentralized manner. The net is going to form into one global brain, and AI is not going to emerge as a separate intelligence, but as our collective intelligence. If we were able to connect our intelligence efficiently, all the worlds "problems" would be solved "overnight". If you've read Buckminster Fuller, you know the idea of doing more with less. I believe we can all have a life that is so much better for all of us, we just need to have the right information; the internet is going to assist us with this.
======
MikeW
I've been clicking around the web since 1996 and each year I find more and
more data inaccessible because of DRM and region blocking.

The content was there before, but in pirated form on youtube, etc... now it's
being replaced by the copyright owners and locked down. I encounter SO much
content online from so many sources that now prevent me from seeing it because
of my IP, or saving it to disk.

This is not changing for the better, it is getting worse. I see the future of
the internet as locked down and limiting.

------
jhancock
These ideas posted a week ago on HN <http://al3x.net/2009/07/31/two-
unfinished-ideas.html>

Good stuff

~~~
gaia-forming
Sweet. Totally agree.

